# Chunky Monkey/Smorgasbord tyre combo



## Motozulu (22 Feb 2013)

Anyone else got it? for the 2 tyres - just over £27 from on one  .
Arrived today, just fitted em to the Merida and off up the Chase to try em out tomorrow.
Front is 2.4, rear is 2.25 and I must admit the front looks HYOWWWWGE!  but for that price it's a gamble wrth taking.

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYOOCM26X24/on_one_chunky_monkey_26x24_tyre

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/TYOOSM26X225/on_one_smorgasbord_26x225_tyre




So - what's everyone else's fave tyre combo?


----------



## Cubist (22 Feb 2013)

Nics from ZeVaterland. Snakeskin Evos run tubeless, 2.25 on the Cotic, 2.4 on the Bouncer.

Please do a write up of the ChunkyMonkeys. At that price they're gonna sell like hotcakes. The blurb admits they aren't light..... Can you weigh one for us?


----------



## Motozulu (22 Feb 2013)

right - I got it to 830 grammes mate - that's the single 50a compound (Enduro) the trail extreme one (double compound) I have no idea about. Will test the new boots tomorrow and report back, bearing in mind that it is unusually dry at the moment. From what I have gathered they are a bit heavier than some would like but apparently the Chunkey Monkey makes a very grippy and stable front boot.


----------



## Motozulu (23 Feb 2013)

Reading what the chap who designed em said, they were specifically made for UK conditions and not for the weight conscious. Today is quite un typical but I'll see anyway. I've got a heavyish bike and am a 13 and a half stoner so I doubt very much that I;ll notice a difference. I'll weigh my old tyre in a bit and just see the difference - the old tyre is unbranded as far as I can see - came with the Merida.


----------



## Cubist (23 Feb 2013)

They aren't going to be snapped up by the XC whippets, that's for sure. 830 isn't bad as an enduro weight However, if they give really good grip as they say they do, it would be a consideration for a good front trail tyre. Let us know how you get on with them.


----------



## Motozulu (23 Feb 2013)

Well, I'm blown away. Firstly you have to understand that the stock tyres the Merida came with were absolute pants - not that I realised it till today - so I have little to compare with BUT - going around the Dog at Cannock today I did'nt realise you could feel so 'planted'. The Chunky up front looks big on bike, very big indeed, but it didn't feel big at all. These tyres rolled just as well, if not faster, than the 2.25 stock that came with the bike but the difference in grip was, well, amazing.
All the pebbly bits that used to throw my front end all over the shop felt like nothing, in fact it felt like the front end was on a rail - it just went where I pointed it - no dramas, it just works.

The smorg on the back was impeccable too, it followed the chunky like all good rears should. I was running them on tubes at 28 PSI back, 26 front.

Of course I have to qualify all of this by saying I have no experience at all of other tyres apart from the (in comparison) dreadful stock merida's - but at that price, if you want a good all rounder combo for the UK trail centre's...I can't praise these enough.


----------



## Motozulu (7 Mar 2013)

Just an update - went for my first 'wet' ride on these tyres yesterday,

Anyone who knows FTD at Cannock will know in places it is basically a cobbled uneven surface (particularly the first section) and these wet cobbles become very slippy in the wet. Caused me to slow right down on the old tyres.

The Chunky was just as good in the wet as in the dry of earlier in the week. It really does seem to be a true all rounder for UK trail centres. Well done On-One. The Smorg did a great job on the back too.


----------

